# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  فروش سورس کد کتابساز اندروید

## omid_student

سلام دوستان
برنامه ای نوشته بودم برای ساخت کتابچه برای اندروید
از لینک زیر میتونید ببینینش
میخوام سورس کدش رو که به زبان سی شارپ هست همراه با سورس اندروید بفروشم
اگر کسی تمایل داشت پیام بفرسته
omid_student@yahoo.com
www.iranapp.org/top

----------


## rezaei_y

کدام لینک؟

----------


## omid_student

> کدام لینک؟


اقا لینک رو ست کردم

----------


## ilia.rezaee

> اقا لینک رو ست کردم


 عهههههههههههههههه
چرا نمیفهمید؟؟
تبلیغات تجاری در این سایت ممنوع است
شاید فقط برای ما اشکال داره؟

----------


## omid_student

> عهههههههههههههههه
> چرا نمیفهمید؟؟
> تبلیغات تجاری در این سایت ممنوع است
> شاید فقط برای ما اشکال داره؟


اقای با فهم خیلی میفهمی اولا یاد بگیر به کسی توهین نکنی دوما اصلا میخوام مفت بدم به بچه ها حرفیه؟

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

قیمت رو ارسال کنید

----------


## omid_student

> گنده تر از دهنت حرف نزن باشه؟؟


 اقا شرمنده من نبودم من فقط خواستم از حقم دفاع کنم شما ببخشید اصلا شما قوی شرمنده معذرت میخوام

----------


## omid_student

قیمت رو 400 هزارتومن اعلام میکنم

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

من یاهو هستم اگر میاید.

----------


## omid_student

سلام
متاسفانه نتونستم بیام چت
ولی طبق ایمیل قبلی که گفتم حاضرم سورس رو به قیمت 300 تومن بفروشم و همین طور لیست شماره ایرانسل ها البته اگه بخواین یه کم هم کمتر حساب میکنم
ایمیلم
omid_student@yahoo.com

----------


## ilia.rezaee

> اقا شرمنده من نبودم من فقط خواستم از حقم دفاع کنم شما ببخشید اصلا شما قوی شرمنده معذرت میخوام


 این مدیرای این جان همه چیزشون نامردیه
مگه به ما نمیگین تبلیغ نکنین؟
اه اه اه
همه چیز نامردی

----------


## omid_student

> این مدیرای این جان همه چیزشون نامردیه
> مگه به ما نمیگین تبلیغ نکنین؟
> اه اه اه
> همه چیز نامردی


اقا اگه من این پست رو حل کنم مشکلتون حل میشه اره حل میشه؟فک کنم این پست من بازار شما رو خراب کرده 100 درصد

----------


## ilia.rezaee

> اقا اگه من این پست رو حل کنم مشکلتون حل میشه اره حل میشه؟فک کنم این پست من بازار شما رو خراب کرده 100 درصد


 نه خیر من اصلا همچین چیزی نمیخوام
با شما هم مشکلی ندارم
اما نمیدونم چرا این سایت اینقدر مسخره شده ؟؟
مدیریت رو میگم اصلا شما منظورم نیستید
هر دفعه یه چیز میگن
با یکی لج میشن با یکی باز . . .
اصلا هیچی حساب کتاب نداره

----------


## omid_student

> نه خیر من اصلا همچین چیزی نمیخوام
> با شما هم مشکلی ندارم
> اما نمیدونم چرا این سایت اینقدر مسخره شده ؟؟
> مدیریت رو میگم اصلا شما منظورم نیستید
> هر دفعه یه چیز میگن
> با یکی لج میشن با یکی باز . . .
> اصلا هیچی حساب کتاب نداره


دوست من مدیریت مشکلی نداره شاید پست شما مورد داشته چون این پست در واقع هم سورس کد هست جنبه اموزشی و هم پولی
من اینجا نگم کجا بگم

----------


## ilia.rezaee

> دوست من مدیریت مشکلی نداره شاید پست شما مورد داشته چون این پست در واقع هم سورس کد هست جنبه اموزشی و هم پولی
> من اینجا نگم کجا بگم


 اما به ما میگن باید فقط مجانی بذراید برای استفاده

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> اما به ما میگن باید فقط مجانی بذراید برای استفاده


لطفا تاپیک رو اسپم نکنید،یا بیا پول بده بخر یا نمیخری بیخود اضهار نظر کن،معلومه وقتی برنامه بدون سورس بزاری میزنن پاکش میکنن شما اصن قوانین سایتو خوندی داری از قانون حرف میزنی؟؟؟؟؟؟
نون بقیه رو هم آجور میکنی.از شما عاقل تر زیاد هست تو سایت صلاح بدونه تاپیک حذف میشه

----------

